# Macrothele



## NewGriot (Nov 18, 2004)

My newest pet....Macrothele spec. Taiwan


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 18, 2004)

what a cutie, what size is it?does it have red chelicerae?never seen a macrothele with stripes on abdomen


----------



## Steven (Nov 18, 2004)

indeed a cutie,.. congratz Dan  :worship: 



is it one of the _Macrothele taiwanensis_ that recently had been offered on terraristika ?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 18, 2004)

interesting, since most Macrothel sp i've seen back in TW are all black and plain colour abdomen,this M.sp dozn't look like those M.taiwanensis i've seen before(i know u canot id a sp from the photo), the one in the local spider hand book is all black...35mm body length


----------



## NewGriot (Nov 19, 2004)

@Steven:

Thanks.
Yes it`s one of these spiders, offered as Macrothele taiwanensis at terraristika.

@randolph:

The animal comes in yesterday, I didn`t look at the chelicerae till now...
But I will have a look again...and tell about...

Body lenght is arround 20mm...maybee not adult.
I don`t know if its realy a M.taiwanensis...
That was just what the dealer said to me...


----------



## Steven (Nov 19, 2004)

did ya get them from the German guy or the Tjech ?


----------



## NewGriot (Nov 19, 2004)

...from the german guy...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 19, 2004)

hope new photos will update soon...it's a really interesting spider


----------



## JohnxII (Nov 20, 2004)

Congrads on your new addition, but also bear in mind that they have a "hot" bite!


----------



## Hei (Nov 21, 2004)

HK species (M.palpator)






The taiwan giant species (M.gigas)






Another taiwan species 

Actually, I think there is about at least 3 species in Taiwan.


----------



## Steven (Nov 21, 2004)

awsome spiders !    :worship:  :worship: 




just looked it up in the "Platnick" list.

Macrothele holsti (Pocock, 1901) Taiwan
Macrothele simplicata (Saito, 1933) Taiwan
Macrothele taiwanensis (Shimojana & Haupt, 1998) Taiwan

Macrothele amamiensis (Shimojana & Haupt, 1998) Ryukyu Is.
Macrothele gigas (Shimojana & Haupt, 1998) Ryukyu Is
Macrothele yaginumai (Shimojana & Haupt, 1998) Ryukyu Is

Macrothele bannaensis (Xu & Yin, 2001) China
Macrothele guizhouensis (Hu & Li, 1986) China
Macrothele hunanica (Zhu & Song, 2000), China
Macrothele monocirculata (Xu & Yin 2000) China
Macrothele palpator (Pocock, 1901) China, Hong Kong
Macrothele yani (Xu, Yin & Griswold, 2002) China
Macrothele yunnanica (Zhu & Song, 2000) China
Macrothele raveni (Zhu, Li & Song, 2000) China


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 21, 2004)

i've heard that Macrothele simplicata (Saito, 1933) hasn't been collected for a long long while
and the M.gigas got a "HIgh-profile" bad reputation in Taiwan in around '99, the first time i've noticed it was the news report saying a boy got bitten by a big male with at least 15 cm legspan and the boy was sent to hospital with several symptoms(high fever, volmiting feel, severe pain, dizzyness....etc.), nearly had his foot cut...
also in local aboriginal myth said if u walked by the path that a Macothele passed, u'll be killed
Interesting, right?


----------



## Steven (Nov 21, 2004)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> also in local aboriginal myth said if u walked by the path that a Macothele passed, u'll be killed
> Interesting, right?


very intresting !!! i just love aboriginal myths  :}


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 22, 2004)

yap, they shown their beware to the spiders.....


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 22, 2004)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> yap, they shown their beware to the spiders.....


I would say it show their lack of knowledge. No Macrothele species is dangerous for humans as far as I know, sure you might feel sick a day or two but no where near a state where your life is in danger. 
I heard in Thailand that lividum is "lethal", and there are more examples of aboriginal stories that are up the walls.
"3 pace snake" is a quite common myth all over the world. If you get bitten you die after you took your third step... 
No snake in the world kill so fast.

/Lelle


----------



## FryLock (Nov 22, 2004)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> "3 pace snake" is a quite common myth all over the world. If you get bitten you die after you took your third step...


Something i have allways wondered about that old tale, do they only die if they take the 3rd step , the is a good one i heard that in some parts of South America if a gecko takes a dump on they think your skin changes to lizard skin and after a few days you turn into.. you can guess the rest


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 22, 2004)

interesting
the Agkistrodon acutus in Taiwan own the common name of Hundred pace Snake
well, may be true...


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 22, 2004)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Something i have allways wondered about that old tale, do they only die if they take the 3rd step , the is a good one i heard that in some parts of South America if a gecko takes a dump on they think your skin changes to lizard skin and after a few days you turn into.. you can guess the rest


Thats how far you can walk before you die, sometimes 100 (as Randolph points out may be possible) and sometimes its 10 paces...
In Mexico some believe if a B. smithi bites a horse leg the hoof fall off...
Well, here some still believe gravid viper females give birth up in a tree, because the babies are so venomous and could kill the female so she drops them from the tree down on the ground...
Oh well.

/Lelle


----------



## Ganoderma (Nov 15, 2006)

i know this is a very old post but i thought i would point out that this weekend i stumbled across a spider that looked VERY much like the one posted.  I found 5.  1 had those stripes and 4 were black.  i kept one black one and have some pictures here.  next time i am out there i will take one of teh stripped ones and get some photos to see if it is or not.  anyone have any idea what the black one is?
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=783826#post783826

Randolph, these were in the mountains close to Yanpu in north pingdong county.  in the mountains.  the place was close to  馬兒.


----------

